# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker Huawei HiSilicon Firmware Writer 0.0.0.5

## mohamed73

*Huawei HiSilicon Firmware Writer 0.0.0.5 now officially launched!* 
- Write firmware and dashboard/Web UI
- *800+ firmware file*s in Support Area for Huawei HiSilicon modem's
- Improved download mode entry for flashing
- Other several minor fixes that were in beta version  *Available models for flashing:*
Huawei E173
Huawei E1756
Huawei E303
Huawei E3121
Huawei E3131
Huawei E3231
Huawei E3236
Huawei E3251
Huawei E3256
Huawei E3272
Huawei E3276
Huawei E3331
Huawei E3351
Huawei E351
Huawei E352
Huawei E353
Huawei E3531
Huawei E3533
Huawei E357
Huawei E361
Huawei E5170
Huawei E5220
Huawei E5221
Huawei E5251
Huawei E5331
Huawei E5332
Huawei E5372
Huawei E5375
Huawei E5756
Huawei E5775
Huawei E5776
Huawei E586 
Not all firmware versions might be supported.
Download software, and post feedbacks here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Note:*  To use software there must be DC-Unlocker/Rocker/Vygis or Infinity  dongle (USB Key used for unlocking devices) connected to computer,  otherwise software won't launch.  Free to use till June 6th or longer.

----------


## اللامع 1

thanxxxxxx

----------


## salut5tulas

MERCI KHAY

----------


## ahmed42112

عمـــــــــــــــــل رائع حبيبي

----------


## ahmad alnajjar

شكرا

----------


## ana741

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## belbel

merci bcp pour ce travail

----------


## amrosakr99

شكراً على المجهود

----------


## el_mestar

شكراااا

----------


## mouheln

شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------


## sssmohammedsss

شكرشكرا شكرا شكرا     **

----------


## m.mostafadawoo

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## omarbled

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## Maryou63

good job thanks

----------


## imadork2014

merci mon ami

----------


## imaloudi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kbkkss

اشكرك يا مبدع

----------


## newman

شكراااااااااااااا

----------


## some one

ابدااااااااع

----------


## mohamedsy7

شكرا لحضرتك جدا

----------


## waelstar

عمل جميل شكراً لك .

----------


## ami31

شكرا لك على البرنامج

----------


## AigleZ

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي

----------


## emnb

mf190 zte taaaaah

----------

